# Idea's needed for cooking chicken



## Sicilian (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, me and the family is getting sick of the normal just cooking the chicken  on top of the stove, what else can I do to cook the chicken, beside's just putting it in a big pan with potatoes, and cooking for 350+ for an hour or so, how can I roast it in the oven, or any other idea's to cook it, and alter the taste?


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

What type of steask is it? What cut?


----------



## Sicilian (Mar 7, 2006)

It's actually chicken lol.. wow I have no idea why I put steak.. lmao sorry man.. wow


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2006)

Chicken is very versitable. It can be cooked so many ways. You can bake it, fry it, braise it, roast it, grill it, BBQ it, make soup with it, stir fry it, and the list goes on.

Check out this Chicken forum. You will find TONS of recipes.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 7, 2006)

Marinate it in a dressing. I use Italian dressing. Then cook it however you like.

T'is better marinated at least overnight,  and I prefer 24 hours. I then cook it on the GF grill. Sided with rice and veggies, you got yourself a pretty healthy meal!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 7, 2006)

Start looking back through the archives of this particular board, and you should find tons of chicken recipes.  As was already mentioned, it's a very versatile meat.

I usually fry chicken legs, roast whole chicken, use leftover cooked chicken in soups/gumbo/jambalaya, etc.  Sometimes I'll saute a chicken breast.


----------



## Quizzie (Mar 8, 2006)

One fun chicken recipe.  Chicken breast malleted thin, rinse and salt and pepper. Panko bread crumbs, Zatarains chicken seasoning. mix in baggie.
egg batter(2 eggs) with milk salt and pepper. 1/4 oil in your skillet to fry.
Put your chicken breast in the egg batter (skinless or skin on) then place in your baggie. Shake till well coated. Place in hot oil. (you may double dip your chicken, depending on you) Once is plenty. Fry till a golden brown on each side.  Hamburger buns, Lettuce Tomato, pickles cheese. Serve with cold buns or warm them up. Chips or Delicious Texas Fries..................... Good luck


----------



## bobngreen (Mar 9, 2006)

*chicken*

Hi Chicago:

I use a large cast iron skillet but any large skillet will do as long as it has a metal handle so it can go in the oven:

Use chicken leg quarters (the supermarket will sell them in 10 pound bags for 39 or 49 c ents per pound. Great bargain and they have FLAVOR. 

I like to wash them well and sprinkle with a cajun dry seasoning (Zatarans) makes a great one.

Let them sit out until room temperature sprinkle with the spice mix and put in a 450 degree oven (preheated) for 30 minutes.  Ovens vary so adjust the time for future batches.

They are great as is or you can do several things with them:

1.  When cool pull the meat off the bones put in skillet on stove and use two forks to schred.  sprinkle with ground cumin, salt and pepper, caynne pepper if you want some heat.  Cook for several minutes.  Perfect for tacos, quesidillas, salads ect.  These have a lots of flavor.

2.   Slop BBQ sauce and finish in oven or grill.

3.  The  broth that is rendered during the original cooking process will be excellent for all recipes needing a good broth.

4.  Look up a good chicken and dumpling recipe.  Debone chicken and use the broth in the recipe.


good luck.

Bob


----------



## succ33d (Mar 13, 2006)

i like making chicken in my crockpot, have you tried that?


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 13, 2006)

FIVE INGREDIENT CHICKEN Serving – 6
1/4 cup Dijon mustard, thinned w/ 3T water
2/3 cup maple syrup 
2 teaspoons rubbed sage or ground sage 
2 teaspoons curry powder 
4 pounds chicken pieces, skinned (dark meat is the best) 
   I prefer skin on thighs.They get very crusty and brown in this 
In a small saucepan, add all ingredients, except chicken. Stir until sage and curry powder are well-blended. Place chicken pieces in a casserole or baking pan that crowds the chicken a little. Pour mustard sauce over chicken, and place in oven. Bake at 425 degrees, for approximately an hour. When chicken is golden brown and sauce has separated, transfer chicken to a serving dish and cover with foil to keep warm. Discard the chicken fat that has accumulated in baking pan. From


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 13, 2006)

Thai Thighs
 
2# chicken legs or thighs
1/3C green onions, minced
4 cloves garlic, minced
3TBS hoisin sauce
3TBS peanut butter
1TBS minced fresh ginger
1TBS soy sauce
1TBS sesame oil
1tsp hot pepper sauce—I used1 TBS garlic chili sauce
Chopped cilantro
 
Combine all in a plastic bag and let chicken marinate an hour.
Arrange in an oven proof dish and spoon sauce over chicken
Bake at 375* for 45-50 minutes until browned 
Sprinkle with cilantro


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 16, 2006)

I was a bad girl and posted a recipe for FoodNetwork ... .. don't worry GB put me in my place  just kidding.  

Anyway go to their website and in the search box put in *Chicken Francese* and 3 recipes will come up.  The one I will be fixing for our first meal in our new kitchen (when its done) is the one that Sara prepared.

Hope this is okay GB....


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep that is absolutely OK. I will do you one better...Here is the link to the recipe


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 16, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Yep that is absolutely OK. I will do you one better...Here is the link to the recipe


 
Ok....so know I know what I can and can't do....thanks!


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 16, 2006)

I just set some chicken pieces in a 13x9  pan.Doused them with red wine vinegar.Sprinkle heavily with garlic powder. paprika, salt,pepper, onion powder and oregano and bake for 45 minutes -1 hour.Believe it or not I've been doing this since I was 8.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is a recipe JMediger shared with me.  Add some red chili flakes and I think it tastes like General Tso's.

*SWEET & SOUR WINGS or THIGHS*

Recipe from JMediger on www.discusscooking.com
Dip in egg - then flour
Brown on each side
Place in single layer in greased baking dish

SAUCE....
3/4 Cup Sugar
1/4 Cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 Cup White Vinegar
3/4 Cup Ketchup
1 tsp Soy Sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt

Combine all in sauce pan and bring to soft boil.
Spread over chicken wings and top with crushed pineapple if you like.
Cover and bake for 40 - 45 min. @ 350. 

I usually let the chicken wings set after I dip them while I do the sauce. The batter seems to stay better when I brown them. 

Doubled, this will cover about 3 lbs of wings that have been halved (wing and "drummie" separated) so I would think the single recipe would cover your 6 thighs (about 1 lb?).


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 29, 2006)

simple chicken caciatore ... use cut chicken parts (with skin and bone will give most flavor.) or cut up 1 whole chicken.  Salt and pepper chicken, and brown in olive oil, set aside.
thin slice an onion and green pepper, mince two cloves of garlic.  saute in olive oil in same pan.  return chicken peices to pan and pour over 1 biggish jar (16-20 oz) of your basic marinara sauce...add 1/4 cup red wine to jar and swirl it around and pour on chicken.  shake in about 1/2 tspn of Italian seasoning mix or dried basil and oregano . cover and simmer. stir every 15 min or so.  serve over pasta, side with your favorite green or mixed salad. 

works best in a good sized french oven or large saute pan.


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Here is a recipe JMediger shared with me.  Add some red chili flakes and I think it tastes like General Tso's.
> 
> *SWEET & SOUR WINGS or THIGHS*
> 
> ...




HB was delving in the deep freeze last night, and found a 3 lb. package of chicken thighs that should have been divided before being frozen. I think I'll invite some company over and try out this recipe! I love sweet & sour stuff.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> Thai Thighs
> 
> 2# chicken legs or thighs
> 1/3C green onions, minced
> ...


 

another good recipe gretchen, thanks. nice thighs  

j/k.  asian style thighs are a big hit in my house when we grill, and when we go to street fairs. 
i usually just grill them plain or rubbed with garlic and ginger, then add sweet chilli sauce and fresh cilantro. i'm gonna try your marinade next time, thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2006)

to add one of my own, here's my chicken and mushrooms au vin. (with improvements from an old member, chez suz.)

1 whole chicken, divided into parts, breasts cut in half to make all of the pieces roughly the same size, sprinkled with s&p

1 cup bacon lardons (or thick sliced bacon cut into chunks)

4 tbsps butter

1 tbsp olive oil

5 portabella mushrooms, sliced into 1 inch "fingers"

3 cloves of garlic, minced

1 1/2 cups of diced sweet onions

4 sprigs of fresh thyme

1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley

1 bottle dry red wine


render the fat from the bacon in a large sautee pan. when crisp,  set aside bacon to drain. reserve half of the bacon fat.

brown the chicken pieces in the remaining fat in the pan over high heat. if you have to, do the chicken in 2 or three batches to get good color on it. when browned, set chicken pieces aside.

turn down heat to medium.

add onions to the pan to carmelize with a little of the reserved bacon fat, and when they just begin to take on color add the garlic. sautee for a minute, then add  a little more than half of the bottle of red wine to deglaze. turn heat up to high to begin to reduce wine.

in a seperate pan, melt 2 tbsps butter, add olive oil and sautee the mushroom "fingers" over medium high heat, until they just begin to soften.

add the mushrooms to the reducing wine. add parsley, reserving a good pinch for garnish, and the sprigs of thyme. add reserved bacon. continue to reducing the wine over high heat.

when reduced to about half or less in volume, nestle the chicken pieces into of the mushrooms, spoon some of the sauce over them, cover the pan, reduce heat to low and simmer about 20 minutes or until chicken is cooked thru. if it is getting too dry, add more wine or a little water.

plate chicken, surround with mushrooms, melt 2 tbsps of butter into the remaining wine sauce and pour over the chicken.
serve with evoo/seasoned salt roasted potatoes.


----------



## Claire (Apr 2, 2006)

An easy preparation that comes off as somewhat exotic is to place a pierced lemon and a broken up head of garlic in the cavity of the bird (you can leave the garlic unpeeled).  Roast as you normally would.  I like to serve it with middle eastern side dishes -- couscous and taboule are super easy to make, cucumber in yogurt as a salad, pita bread, olives, etc.  The garlic and lemon give the bird a slightly exotic flavor without it being extreme.


----------



## rickell (Apr 3, 2006)

*chicken sandwich*

My husband and I love this recipe.   Marinate boneless skinless
chicken breast in hot wing sauce any brand will work for at least 4 hours overnight is better.   Grill the chicken breast almost all the way done,
take the breast cut against the grain is 3/8" to 1/2" slices, grease
a casserole pan add the chicken and more hot wing sauce.  cover with 
swiss cheese and bake 375 for about 5-8 mins.   Place on onion buns with onions, a tomatoe and either ranch or blue cheese dressing.

Very good


----------

